# 98 Altima - How do you remove the trunk lining



## dean58 (Apr 23, 2006)

I had to change a tail light bulb recently and could not figure how to remove the trunk lining to get at the light sockets. I managed to break one of the little plastic studs that hold the lining in. They seem to have a screwdriver slot in them but they only spin if you try to turn them.


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

they pop off.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

a more detailed description of what to do...

turn the center until it pops up and then pull on the center piece. Either the whole thing will pop out or just the center. If the center pops out just pull out the other piece. Its really easy but I broke 2 of them trying to figure it out myself so don't feel bad.

Darktide


----------

